# ImportError: No module named dbus (solucionado)

## chaim

Al abrir alguna aplicacion que necesite dbus, como por ejemplo wicd me sale el siguiente error:

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 46, in <module>

    import dbus

ImportError: No module named dbus

```

Tengo instalado dbus:

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.82.4  USE="-test" 0 kB

```

Y lo tengo iniciado en el nivel boot:

```
 rc-config show boot

Status of init scripts in runlevel boot

  alsasound                 [started]

  bootmisc                  [started]

  checkfs                   [started]

  checkroot                 [started]

  clock                     [started]

  consolefont               [started]

  dbus                      [started]

  hostname                  [started]

  keymaps                   [started]

  localmount                [started]

  modules                   [started]

  net.lo                    [started]

  rmnologin                 [started]

  urandom                   [started]

```

Sin embargo, no sé a que se puede deber ese error, también me pasaba con el pidgin si le ponia el use flag 'dbus'.

He buscado en los foros y por google y sólo dicen que instale el paquete dbus-python pero lo he instalado y nada. 

espero me puedan ayudar, gracias

----------

## chaim

Alguien sabe por qué me puede pasar? Sigo buscando una respuesta, tengo dbus en las USES del /etc/make.conf pero nada...

gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 46, in <module> 

 

Pega la linea 46 de wicd-daemon.py para ver como llama a dbus, por si nos da alguna luz.

----------

## afkael

tienes python 2.4 o 2.5?

----------

## MarcosLuis

 *chaim wrote:*   

> Al abrir alguna aplicacion que necesite dbus, como por ejemplo wicd me sale el siguiente error:
> 
> ```
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> ...

 

Revisa si el módulo está en el Python PATH.

----------

## chaim

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 46, in <module>  
> 
> Pega la linea 46 de wicd-daemon.py para ver como llama a dbus, por si nos da alguna luz.

 

```

42 
```

 import dbus

[/code]

 *afkael wrote:*   

> tienes python 2.4 o 2.5?

 

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 9,606 kB
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Revisa si el módulo está en el Python PATH.
> 
> 

 

Sé lo que me quieres decir con eso pero no sé como mirarlo...

Gracias a ver si podemos sacar el error.

----------

## esteban_conde

Aunque tienes python-2.5 instalado no sabemos si lo tienes activo, comprueba que tienes python-updater instalado y en caso afirmativo correlo para que se active el 2.5 en vez del 2.4 que posiblemente es el que tengas activo actualmente.

----------

## chaim

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Aunque tienes python-2.5 instalado no sabemos si lo tienes activo, comprueba que tienes python-updater instalado y en caso afirmativo correlo para que se active el 2.5 en vez del 2.4 que posiblemente es el que tengas activo actualmente.

 

Estabas totalmente en lo cierto, corrí el python-updater y directamente pasó todo a funcionar perfectamente! Gracias

----------

